#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  Caesar Ii

## tan999

Anyone interested in sharing a recent version of Coade's CAESAR II piping stress analysis program?



Thanks...See More: Caesar Ii

----------


## midesoj

I need it to!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Regards

----------


## h_al_alfy

I have the software but I need the *****, would you please post it to us.

----------


## smahesh070

Please post the software
Thanks

----------


## Ochuko

Please post the software, I'm sure someone will be able to get the *****.

----------


## danieljk

Hi I need this software....

----------


## danieljk

hi,...I also need this program...can u pls post the links..??

Thanks in advance..

----------


## danieljk

Thank You

----------


## mskhadke

here is the link of caeser II 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Have a nice day.

----------


## tan999

Thank you so much...

----------


## sichani

I need KEY TO STEEL softwar ***** and full vertion.

----------


## sichani

I need PIPING HANDBOOK full vertion.Thank you.

----------


## DanielDaniel

> Hi DanielDaniel, I have a PC with worked C2 and Tankk 2.5 together, by different emulators. Just now i installed PVElite (by link granted from extreme) and everythink is OK. For Compress I don't know, by now I don't used it.
> Be shure: add emulator for C2 (or entire iso file) in list of exclusions in your antyspy and antyvirus programms.
> Every time you use C2 start his own emulator before. The rest don't need this operation after they are "cured".



Hi wasgsawe


Are you using "PVElite_2007_install_with_-----" and is it compatible (no HASP problem) with C2 5.1?See More: Caesar Ii

----------


## mavericklf1

Next week I will upload the setup files, so who can make the emulator HASP???

----------


## DanielDaniel

> Next week I will upload the setup files, so who can make the emulator HASP???



Thank you my friend
perhaps the problem is that HASP (for default) for PVElite and Compress is in Germany language. I hope that you can solve it
Regards

----------


## galant1960

please which site you dowload caesar II and it's working ?
I try it many time , but nothing ...
can someone tell me wich website ?
please help me..i need this sofware.

----------


## rakanandhan

Please any upload C 5.0.

----------


## alexcv

thanks

----------


## rakanandhan

Hai alexcv,

do u have Caesar V 5.0. If you have please upload.

we everybody benefit.

----------


## mbc.engg

Please help me to resolve following issue:

I have installed CEASER II 5.1 on P4 machine. While installation I have selected langauage as "English". But in output report except technical words, everything is coming in some different language which is difficult to understand. Please help how to convert/get report in English language.

----------


## mbc.engg

Please help...

I have installed CEASER II 5.1 on P4 machine. While installation I have selected langauage as "English". But in output report except technical words, everything is coming in some different language which is difficult to understand. Please help how can I get report in English language. Please help what to do.

----------


## mbc.engg

> Please help...
> 
> I have installed CEASER II 5.1 on P4 machine. While installation I have selected langauage as "English". But in output report except technical words, everything is coming in some different language which is difficult to understand. Please help how can I get report in English language. Please help what to do.



*No one have the similar problem or every one have the same problem???*

----------


## rklnt79

i can't combine.if i use HJSPLIT  softwere ,it will show the one file only.i can not select all file .please tell us your advice

----------


## rklnt79

it is not avilable  ----- folder .please share asap

----------


## rklnt79

please any body having Ceaser II 5.00 ----- file .please share it

See More: Caesar Ii

----------


## rklnt79

Any body having  caeser ii 5.1 ,please share it .i need this version softwere .i mean fully working softwere

----------


## roddyk2

here caesar II version 5.1.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## roddyk2

if u  need a stress's handbook here a have one
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rezanahvi

> here caesar II version 5.1.
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



is there any c*ack with it?

----------


## roddyk2

yes, inside there is the installation files, and the ********

----------


## rezanahvi

can sombody help me about downloading of seasar 5.2 with c*rack?? please help me

----------


## marcello

Hi,i installed this CaesarII 5.10 but it is not working. It Needs the HASP key. So,please,can anyone do the same thing with hasp emulator as someone did with CaesarII 4.40? thanks.

----------


## spk

CaesarII 5.10 but it is not working. It Needs the HASP key.

----------


## marcello

i am at work using CaesarII 5.10 with green HASP key.is there anyone who could please tell me if there is a way to copy this HASP key? it would be very usefull! is it possible?
please anyone to answer..if i can do it..i will post it for you all.

----------


## spk

roddyk2,
I have some problem to open zip file. I can not open it. Is there any pass word.

Help me pleeease.

----------


## greges2009

Dear Friends,

Can anybody please help me how to set drawing path in Caesar II 5.1. A "Drawing path does not exist. Failed to create drawing" message showed up when I attempted to generate stress isometrics and create isometric drawing by selecting use default style. 

Thank you.

----------


## rklnt79

CaesarII 5.10 but it is not working. It Needs the HASP key.

See More: Caesar Ii

----------


## spk

CaesarII 5.10 but it is not working. It Needs the HASP key.

[I] also need the same.

----------


## sam34

Hello I have Problem in Ceaser When i want to a Isometric output there is message appear (ERROR IN PROCESSING PCF FILE ) PLZ HELP ME
 :Confused:  :Frown:

----------


## sunny2518

Could you please download this link again?:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 


Thank you

----------


## aravind_mett

Good one ..
thanks

----------


## Budiana

thank for sharing

----------


## naeeem

Any one share latest version of *Caesar-II* with HASP key..

----------


## khoiruddin57

thank you for the links

----------


## wolvewolverine

me too needed a working version of caeserII. I have version 5, 5.1 but its not working. Emulator is not good
can any one give that emulator a working one.

----------


## wolvewolverine

i cant find any files . it shows files not there.
can u send that one to my mail wolvewolverine@yahoo.com

----------


## sammietiti

CAN ANYBODY IN THE HOUSE SEND MY HW TO INSTALL CAESAR ii. SENT BY MSKHADKE

----------


## nilu

Can anyone send me the link of CEASER 5.1 or 5.2. Pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1  1 Thanks in advance.

----------


## roddyk2

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Caesar Ii

----------


## roddyk2

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## roddyk2

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## djokomen

Hi mbc.engg

You can simply uninstall and re-install. Maybe you do some mistakes during installing. Another way, you can download another source and change c2 with the new one..





> Please help...
> 
> I have installed CEASER II 5.1 on P4 machine. While installation I have selected langauage as "English". But in output report except technical words, everything is coming in some different language which is difficult to understand. Please help how can I get report in English language. Please help what to do.

----------


## jhas

Dear Sir,
Can u please upload again the CEASAR 2?
I would be very thankfull to u.

----------


## sikkil

hello what is rklog.dll for caesar 5.0? thanks

----------


## sameerahmed

i have the software caesar 5.2 in RAR but RAR file have password i dont know the password any help?

----------


## xtreme200x

5.3 working!!  :Smile: 
Send me PM! 
Regards...

----------


## sameerahmed

please upload

----------


## vermaccio

> 5.3 working!! 
> Send me PM! 
> Regards...



another poor seller.
avoid to contact him or you will loose time.

----------


## xtreme200x

> another poor seller.
> avoid to contact him or you will loose time.



You dont KNOW ME! OK! AND DONT LIE ABOUT ME!!! IM NOT A SELLER!!!
Is only for Private exchange...

----------


## sameerahmed

please give me im very needy

----------


## xtreme200x

> please give me im very needy



Send me PM... (only for exchange OK)

See More: Caesar Ii

----------


## msamir

Could you provide the instruction? I need Caesar II 5.3 urgently

----------


## sameerahmed

No one help us  :Frown:

----------


## indeskey1

Hi..

anybody still have caesar 5.0, please re-upload or 4.4

----------


## aljosa

Please, can anyone share ----- folder for caesar II 5.1

I think these files should be in it:
Lnd EmulatorUtility.exe
Install.txt
HardlockFilter.sys
795F1F82.hasp

Share please!!

----------


## aljosa

Please, can anyone share ----- folder for caesar II 5.1

I think these files should be in it:
Lnd EmulatorUtility.exe
Install.txt
HardlockFilter.sys
795F1F82.hasp

Share please!!

----------

